# shutdown



## chrisjahl (1. Juli 2007)

hallo,

habe schon überall gelesen, das wenn man den pc mit einem button runterfahren will, die shutdown bein klicken starten muss, muss leider sagen das die shutdown exe nix macht.


```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("C:\\Windows\\System32\\shutdown.exe");
```

das habe ich bei mir im actionPeformed zubstehen, fehlt vielleicht noch was, achso ich mache es mit einem try catch block

danke im voraus

mfg chris


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (1. Juli 2007)

Moin!
Die Shutdown.exe ist nicht nur für das Herunterfahren zuständig, sondern beispielsweise auch für das Neustarten des PCs. Musst also noch per Parameter angeben, was genau denn getan werden sollen.
Siehe dazu:
http://www.admins-tipps.de/Microsoft/Windows_XP/Die_Optionen_der_Shutdown.exe.htm

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## chrisjahl (1. Juli 2007)

vielen dank für den link, 
gelten die selben parameter auch für vista, auf der seite werden keine parameter zu Vista genannt.

danke im voraus


----------



## Nobody23 (1. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
führe mal über die Kommandokonsole die Shutdown.exe (ohne Parameter) von Vista aus, dann sollte eine Übersicht über die Parameter erscheinen.

Wenn Vista(ich habs ned  ) irgendeine oben genannte Komponente nich (mehr) hat, kann ich dir nich weiterhelfen.

Nobody


----------



## chrisjahl (1. Juli 2007)

Habe gerade die parameter getestet die es für XP gibt und sie haben funktioniert, also scheinen es die selben zu sein


----------



## zerix (2. Juli 2007)

@Meiner_Einer
Mit der Shutdown.exe kann man den Rechner auch runter fahren. Wenn ich mich richtig entsinne müsste der Befehl 
	
	
	



```
shutdown -s -t 00
```
 lauten, wobei 
	
	
	



```
-t
```
 angibt in wieviel Sekunden der Rechner runter fahren soll.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (2. Juli 2007)

@zerix Ja das weis ich, und aus diesem Grund hatte ich auch folgendes geschrieben:


> Die Shutdown.exe *ist nicht nur* für das Herunterfahren zuständig, sondern beispielsweise auch für das Neustarten des PCs. *Musst also noch per Parameter angeben*, was genau denn getan werden sollen.



Nichts anderes steht auch in dem Link, auf den ich verwiesen habe, wo die Startparameter auch beschrieben waren..
Hmm 8.36 war heute wohl ein bisserl zu früh für dich, was? *g*

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## zerix (2. Juli 2007)

Oh, da hab ich wohl das "nur" überlesen. :-( 


> Hmm 8.36 war heute wohl ein bisserl zu früh für dich, was? *g*


Ich sag es mal so, 10 Uhr wäre heute auch zu früh für mich. ;-)

MFG

zEriX


----------



## chrisjahl (2. Juli 2007)

wie sieht das eigentlich aus, kann ich es auch so machen das die zeit rückwärts runtergezählt wird
konnte bieher keinen parameter finden


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (2. Juli 2007)

Versteh ich was du meinst.. mit 

```
shutdown -s -t 120
```

zählt er doch die 2 Minuten runter?!

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## chrisjahl (2. Juli 2007)

ja das macht er habe ich ja schon probiert er soll mir aber anzeigen wieviel zeit noch übrig ist


----------



## Adi | tmine (2. Juli 2007)

wie wärs wenn du programm intern runterzählst? und dann einfach den shutdown machst ohne zeit angabe? oder was willst du damit erreichen?


----------



## zerix (2. Juli 2007)

Die Zeit wird in dem Fenster eigentlich angezeigt und sogar Rückwärts gezählt soweit ich weiß, man kann sogar eine Message mit übergeben die angezeigt wird.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## chrisjahl (2. Juli 2007)

also zeit wird schon angezeigt aber leider nicht rückwärst gezählt, vielleicht ist es ja bei Xp so , ich habe leider Vista, kann man eigentlich den befehl wenn er abgesetzt wurde noch aufhalten ?

mfg chris der newbie


----------



## Adi | tmine (2. Juli 2007)

ja mit -a 

ps: mach doch einfach start-ausführen dann cmd eingeben, dort shutdown /? ein...


----------



## Kulabac (2. Juli 2007)

chrisjahl hat gesagt.:


> kann man eigentlich den befehl wenn er abgesetzt wurde noch aufhalten ?



Ja, kann man. Mit 

```
shutdown -a
```
bricht er das Runterfahren ab, falls bislang nur der Countdown läuft und er noch nicht am neu starten ist.

Ansonsten kenn ich es auch nur, mit der Uhr, die automatisch runter läuft ... hab aber auch nur XP ...


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (2. Juli 2007)

@chrisjahl
Ich finde ein bisschen mehr Engagment deinerseits wäre durchaus mal wünschenswert.
Ich hatte einen Link gepostet, in dem du alle Startparameter unter Windows XP in der Übersicht hattest. Nobody23 hat dir den Tip mit der Konsole gegeben.
Man sieht dann da leicht ,das es unter XP mit shutdown -a das Herunterfahren abbrechen kann. Ich nehme stark an, das es unter Vista genauso ist.

Einfach auch mal selber ein bisschen was machen und net nur die anderen schaffen lassen. Langsam vergeht mir nämlich die Lust daran, dir bei so einfachen Aktionen unter die Arme zu greifen!!



*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## zerix (2. Juli 2007)

Wenn es bei Vista gleich geblieben ist, müsste dies mit 
	
	
	



```
shutdown -a
```
 funktionieren. Das hättest du aber nachlesen können


> führe mal über die Kommandokonsole die Shutdown.exe (ohne Parameter) von Vista aus, dann sollte eine Übersicht über die Parameter erscheinen.




MFG

zEriX

Edit:
Na toll, jetzt ist meiner Beitrag der letzte, nur weil irgendwie das Internet so langsam ist.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

um Windows zu beenden gibts noch ein paar andere Möglichkeiten...
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/145394-windows-beenden.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## chrisjahl (2. Juli 2007)

@MeinerEiner_80
ich habe schon gelesen und auch ausprobiert, vielleicht hätte ich die frage besser formulieren sollen, wenn jemand anderes als ich dir applikation starten  und dann runtergefahren wir kann er es dann aufhalten, ohne an den quellcode zu kommen.

außerdem muss man nicht gleich so verärgert reagieren, wir sind alle nur menschen und niemand ist perfekt 

dann entschuldige ich mich hiermit das ich nicht genug gelesen habe

mfg chris


----------

